# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как люди реагируют на шрамы?

## fanter

У меня на обеих руках некрасивые красные шрамы вдоль вен. Все бы ничего, но скоро выходить на работу, а там надо носить фирменную одежду. Скоро лето, соответственно будет короткий рукав. Хотелось бы знать заранее какая может быть реакция?

----------


## Amonimus

Если ты об окружающих, 80% скажут что ты гот или подобное. Забинтуй руки что, скажешь упал и глубокий порез. Откупился на 99.9999

----------


## papaver

У меня уже была подобная тема.
Интересно следующее: можно ли поверх шрамов набить тату.

----------


## sapienti_sat

У меня все запястья в поре, зах разной глубины и "свежести". спасает обилие браслетов.
Но когда кто-то замечает, вопросов возникает масса. Правда чаще всего людям важно именно задать вопрос, а после озвучивания какого-нибудь бредового ответа разговор легко переводится.

----------


## corpse in living mask

знакомый недавно заметив пару шрамов спросил не режу ли я руки, на что я ему ответил: Ты что дурак? нет конечно. Это я так хлеб резал) или ещё что нибудь.  Кому расскажи из своих друзей/знакомых так ведь сразу  отнесут к категории тупицы, психа, ненормального и т.д. Только что можно рассказать мимолетным незнакомцам в инете, или же здесь.

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

я ношу браслеты,чтобы скрыть шрамы на запястье и хожу в одежде с длинным закатанным рукавом.Потому что мои шрамы находятся так же на предплечье..так вроде получается и не с коротким рукавом и следы скрыты.Что касается офиса, я в отдельном кабинете сижу, никто за мной не наблюдает там могу и раздеться.А так получается утром и вечером я в пиджаке с длинными рукавами, то что даже летом у нас очень холодно по утрам когда идешь на работу  по вечерам когда уходишь оттуда..Так што все норм. Что касается реакции друзей и родственников..да я просто уже с ними не общаюсь(но это другая история..

----------


## аутоагрессия

> я ношу браслеты,чтобы скрыть шрамы на запястье и хожу в одежде с длинным закатанным рукавом.Потому что мои шрамы находятся так же на предплечье..так вроде получается и не с коротким рукавом и следы скрыты.Что касается офиса, я в отдельном кабинете сижу, никто за мной не наблюдает там могу и раздеться.А так получается утром и вечером я в пиджаке с длинными рукавами, то что даже летом у нас очень холодно по утрам когда идешь на работу  по вечерам когда уходишь оттуда..Так што все норм. Что касается реакции друзей и родственников..да я просто уже с ними не общаюсь(но это другая история..


 А откудо шрамы?И какая причина была или до сих пор делаешь?Если сам себе наносишь вред,то когда начал и хочешь ли остановится...

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

ну шрамы ясно как и откуда..Успокаивает, душевную боль уменьшает.Хотя бы на время..Правда я сначала себе делала порезы уж слишком глубокие, чтоб реально на тот свет отправиться.Спасли.А сейчас для успокоения..6 лет назад начала.Смогу ли остановится? Этого я незнаю.Я ж не постоянно сейчас это делаю,а когда уже совсем тошно станет...Ну кто знает.

----------


## nain

А у меня все вены в точках и шишечках..... Проходил шоферскую камиссию нарколог был в ахуе, но проканало мол пирацетам часто колют.... пассажиры когда видят мои руки или выходят или отворачиваются, никогда ничего не прячу

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

наркотики? Ну такие следы даже заметнее шрамов..

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ну шрамы ясно как и откуда..Успокаивает, душевную боль уменьшает.Хотя бы на время..Правда я сначала себе делала порезы уж слишком глубокие, чтоб реально на тот свет отправиться.Спасли.А сейчас для успокоения..6 лет назад начала.Смогу ли остановится? Этого я незнаю.Я ж не постоянно сейчас это делаю,а когда уже совсем тошно станет...Ну кто знает.


 и насколько часто ты это делаешь и только руки?Запястья?Как прячешь?Тоже балуюсь, интересно.

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

ну я писала выше об этом...как на работе и на учебе "прячусь".А так, в других местах, уже не прячусь, видят и видят,мне безразлично. Нет, запястья уже нет.Ноги, предплечье, пальцы это да..ради близких стараюсь нечасто.К ним еще могу испытывать хотя бы жалость.Стыдно им за меня, я их понимаю.

----------


## Руслань

пугливо реагируют

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ну я писала выше об этом...как на работе и на учебе "прячусь".А так, в других местах, уже не прячусь, видят и видят,мне безразлично. Нет, запястья уже нет.Ноги, предплечье, пальцы это да..ради близких стараюсь нечасто.К ним еще могу испытывать хотя бы жалость.Стыдно им за меня, я их понимаю.


 Ага,сейчас лето,не очень весело,я перестала прятать.Лди сами находят ответ на свой вопрос.Один друг спросил и сразу дал себе ответ "котик" 2 подруга сказала,что "собачки",а я говорю что "малина".Родители говорят,что руку ногтями расцарапала.На вопрос можно отвечать вопросом "А сам/сама как думаешь"

----------


## tovoxy

Так как у меня уже сложилась некая репутация "психически неуравновешенной, сумасшедшей и тп" люди обычно молча посмотрят, что-то там для себя в голове надумают, но вслух не выскажут.
А вообще я пытаюсь одевать что-то с длинными рукавами, чтобы скрыть. 
Очень боюсь если увидят... хотя в то же время мне все равно, что подумают.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Так как у меня уже сложилась некая репутация "психически неуравновешенной, сумасшедшей и тп" люди обычно молча посмотрят, что-то там для себя в голове надумают, но вслух не выскажут.
> А вообще я пытаюсь одевать что-то с длинными рукавами, чтобы скрыть. 
> Очень боюсь если увидят... хотя в то же время мне все равно, что подумают.


 а близкие знают об этом?

----------


## tovoxy

> а близкие знают об этом?


 Как-то раз заметили еще свежий шрам, немного позлились на меня и забыли.
Теперь пытаюсь шрамы тщательно прятать, не хочется родных еще в это втягивать

----------


## Booty

Вам до сих так важно мнение окружающих? Может это говорит о том что вы не потерянные? У меня на пол руки шрам, люди постоянно цепочку одних и тех же вопросов задают: Что такое? - Из-за чего? - (Помогло)? Говорю что карандаши точил, с забора упал, хлеб резал. Бесит эти навязчивые вопросы, меня никто не понимает. У меня больше нет эмоций и я закрываюсь маской, очень сложно... поверьте.

----------


## Небо

у мя порезы на обеих руках и мне ***** че думают окружающее, я не обращаю на порезы внимание и они тоже...

----------


## Unity

Теперь вот, когда аз вроде бы "вернулся к жизни", шрамы - лишь предмет стыда, "запись" и напоминание о том, что некогда в душе моей царила Тьма - и безраздельно властвовала...

----------


## Небо

Да сказала же уже порезы это все ****

----------


## Z546

Так на улице и в транспорте всем пох., что и как там у тебя, это они должны меня стесняться, а не я их. Но если шрамов немного то все можно скинуть на случайность(хлеб, животные и т.д.), к сожалению у меня такие вещи не прокатят.

----------


## Rum

Когда видят мои, обычно молчат. Или спрашивают "ты что из этих? как их там...эмо?". Хотя в душе не пойму при чём здесь эмо вообще.
Но мне плевать. Повертят пальцем у виска - ну, и пусть.

----------


## Rum

> Я обычно дурачусь когда спрашивают. Можно ответить на вопрос: "откуда это у тебя?" - "хотел посмотреть что      внутри". Если при этом немного улыбнуться, тогда собеседник волей-неволей рассмеется, а вот если сделать                 серьезное лицо, то смешно станет уже тебе от реакции вопрошающего.


 Хм, отличный вариант! Стоит попробовать.

----------


## mertvec

Пхах... Я раз рубашку на рынке мерил, а у меня плечо и грудь в порезах. "Гость с юга" заметил тот порез, что посвежее, красный - "А это что? Кошка наверное поцарааа...а...". Махнул и отвернулся. XD 

А знакомому на вопрос о порезах сказал что-то о коммунистах и  войне во Вьтнаме - мол там меня и почикали. =\

ЗЫ: Клёвая рубашка, но так ни разу и не надел - не хожу я в те места, где она будет в тему. =(

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Пока не палюсь, но не жду нормальной реакции.

----------


## Чувак

У меня тоже шрамы на обеих руках. В молодости парился - носил длинный рукав. Сейчас вообще наплевать.

----------


## путник

А мне вот напряжно если шрамы видят другие люди.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

Это смесь жалости и недоумения в их глазах...ты словно с другой планеты. Но конкретно не спрашивают откуда это. По крайней мере у меня.

----------


## Чувак

У меня шрамы то такие себе. Поверхностные порезы которые даже не зашивали. Но однажды я встретил человека, учились вместе. Так у него обе руки просто вхлам искромсаны были просто от и до, ну и следы от зашития. Сразу видно что умереть хотел. Но стоял передо мной живой. Я сделал вид что не заметил. Да и если спросил бы, врятли он что-то мне рассказал. Сейчас ведь так обычно бывает: привет-как дела - плохо-пока.

----------


## Allana

Конечно неприятно видеть шрамы,ни на себе ни на ком либо еще. Я одно время напульсником и браслетами прикрывала,потом перестала..

----------


## Rini

Лет в 12 исполосовала руку от запястья до локтя. Как сейчас помню, на полном серьёзе откупалась тем, что "заигралась с транспортиром". Ну, благо, всем было пофиг.  :Big Grin: 
Иногда обращают внимание на шрамы от ножниц. Часто думают, что это что-то по части дерматологии и очень заразное. Говорю обычно "Ай, с детства так, давнишнее" – всем норм.

----------


## June

Помню, где-то на дайвинге, на дайвботе, когда уже все нанырялись, снял гидрокостюм и искупался в море. Обратно на бот нужно было забираться по металлической лестнице, представляющей из себя вертикальную металлическую трубу, по бокам которой находятся горизонтальные металлические трубы, гладкие, хромированные. Я схватился руками за эти трубы, а в тот день волны были немаленькие. Меня очередной волной подняло вверх, трубы выскользнули из рук, а потом опустило обратно, и я мокрыми запястьями по этим трубам проскользил. И с них содрало несколько сантиметров кожи. Кровищи было прилично, и заживало потом несколько месяцев. Хорошо дома уже была осень и все ходили в одежде с длинными рукавами, иначе могли появиться вопросы.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я вот думаю, может девчата и типьі по разному чувствуют боль?

Я особо так не припомню, чтобьі типьі говорили о том, что они режут руки или ноги. Зато у девчат єто повсеместно.

У меня никогда не бьіло желания резать себя. Я как-то резал себе ногу по совершенно другой причине. От єтих ощущений я не в восторге. Не знаю, как єто может заглушить душевную боль.

Так может мьі по разному чувствуем боль?

----------


## Павел7

Я резал себе живот, ноги и плечи, поэтому не особо видно. Но однажды знакомый увидел и сказал прекращать привлекать к себе внимание) Самая ужасная поддержка на свете, я после этих слов еще сильнее резался. Кстати говоря, хочу вам всем сказать, что сегодня мой первый день проходит без порезов, я пообещал самому себе, что больше не вернусь в это болото. Пока что держусь! Спрятал все острые предметы, пытаюсь себя отвлечь.

----------


## tempo

> Я резал себе живот, ноги и плечи


 То есть, мы имеем не столько **здострадания по неразделённой любви, сколько крышесъезд абсолютно другого вида.
Может, имеет смысл обратиться к специалисту разговорного жанра с медицинским дипломом?

----------


## Павел7

> То есть, мы имеем не столько **здострадания по неразделённой любви, сколько крышесъезд абсолютно другого вида.
> Может, имеет смысл обратиться к специалисту разговорного жанра с медицинским дипломом?


 Так, сразу разъясню. На данный момент у меня нет возможности обратиться к специалисту, в том числе имею и финансовую возможность.

----------


## tempo

Но, надеюсь, понятно, что резание себя и любовные страдания - проявление одного и того же, мазохизма.

----------


## Павел7

> Но, надеюсь, понятно, что резание себя и любовные страдания - проявление одного и того же, мазохизма.


 Причем зжесь мазохизм? Я не испытываю удовольствие от страданий или от шрамов. Я резался, чтобы заглушить боль. Вот так и делись тут проьлемами, одни только упреки и непонятные советы, будто я банальных вещей сам не знаю.

----------


## June

*Павел7*, а в чём причина твоей боли?

----------


## Morpho

Павел7 , когда мне было 16, я вырезала на руке руну, посвятив её человеку, который о ней так и не узнал)

----------


## Morpho

Но, видно, узнали другие  :Smile: 
Я в Норвежских лесах искала троллей, В Швеции на кладбищах видела погибших моряков, в порту Копенгагена - мертвых русалок.

----------


## Morpho

Когда я впервые увидела шведский корабль Васа, который затонул во время своего первого плавания в 1628 году, то был трэш

----------


## Unity

Хм, галлюцинации?

----------


## mora

У меня было два варианта:
На работе доставляют неудобства

При мед осмотрах могут вызвать ненужные вопросы

----------


## DarkOUTF

У меня рукам обеим пиздец ...шрамы глубокие аж крестами.Закрыл татуировками.

----------

